
Tesla Model 3 Becomes UK’s Third Best Selling Car in August - interhacker
https://www.theguardian.com/technology/2019/sep/05/tesla-model-3-was-uk-third-best-selling-car-in-august
======
Yuval_Halevi
Should be measured yearly not by month, to be honest

But good for them

